# Help Dating an Ibanez PF10



## Bruiser

My neighbour just dropped over with an Ibanez PF 10 Performance Series 6 string acoustic thats been at his cottage for around 10-14 years. I'm trying to get an exact date with the serial # but haven't had much luck. It's a Chinese model:
The Model # is PF10

The Serial # is 92100513P

It is in perfect condition and we're trying to get a guestimate on what it would be worth. I'll try and get a pic posted if it will help.

Thanks in advance,

Bruiser


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there...i tried the serial number here...but it said it's unrecognized...

http://www.guitardaterproject.org/ibanez.aspx

this page says it was manufactured between 1991-1999...

http://www.guitar-list.com/ibanez/acoustic-guitars/ibanez-pf10


----------



## Guest

*Dating an Ibanez PF10*

Talk to it nicely. Maybe buy it some flowers. Don't scratch your privates when you're around it. Try a little Miles Davis on the stereo -- Kind of Blue always worked well as background music on dates for me.


----------



## jimihendrix

nah nah nah...soft lighting...enya soundtrack...slowly loosen g-string...kkjuw


----------



## simescan

I dated an old violin once but it left me flat!


----------



## Guest

jimihendrix said:


> nah nah nah...soft lighting...enya soundtrack...slowly loosen g-string...kkjuw


Ha! Did you ever see the South Park where Kenny's (I think) Uncle wants the kids to help him die? He shows them the personal hell he lives in by locking them in a dark room with Enya on the stereo. Sailaway...sailaway...sailaway....


----------



## Ship of fools

*Okay now for the real show*

Lets get this thing back on track, bunch of sick puppies here, its a 93
PF-10 dreadnought style, spruce top round soundhole, bound body five stripe rosette, mahogany back/sides/neck,14/20 fret rosewood fingerboard with pearl dot inlay, rosewood bridge woth black white dot pins three tuners/sidechrome die cast tuners, available in Natural Gloss finish, mfg. 91-99
MSR price was $319 USD one in excellent shape -$140-170 one in average shape $90-110 in 94 a black pickguard was added ( if yours has the pickguard then their dating system is out of whack ) and Yes pictures always help out more.Ship


----------



## Bruiser

*Ibanez*

Thanks Ship Of Fools. Yes, it has a pick guard on it and is 10/10 condition. Never left the case. He's bought it about 14 years ago for his 40th Bday in an effect to learn to play but it never happened. It's really a nice looking guitar. I'd scoop it but my herd is starting to head upstairs out of the man cave and I don't want lovie to see any more aquisitions this month. 
I'll let him know, heck I might ask him if I can post it for sale here if there are any interested buyers. Give me a couple of days to get some pics and talk to him. I appreciate the effort put forth by you kind souls and can muster a chuckle at the sarcasm as well.

Thank you gentlemen,

B


----------



## jpeek345

*Acoustic Ibanez Performer PF10 E60902336 Korea*

I have my hands on an Ibanez Performer and it is built quite well. Admittedly it is in need of attention to the 6th string and its intonation respectively.

But this guitars action is set very low and it plays with a big sound for its parlor room guitar size and shape.

Its a thoughtful design for a beginner guitar player. 

It has a many coats of sheen and it looks very nice.

I'll have to see what the luthier in my hometown of Rochester, N.Y. will charge me to restore it.

Thanks for the thread.

Peace.

Jay


Plasma Carwash | Facebook


----------

